# What is wrong with some people!?!?



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

I was at work last week to find a rabbit in the car park. 
The rabbit was quite tame, whether that was due to the fact it has gave up on life or had no energy left due to the fact it was just a skeleton. 

I have never seen an animal so thin in my life, I felt cruel picking it up as it has no fat to cushion it's tiny body. My boss couldn't even look at it. 

I got her to the vets and she will be fine, she has been put on weight gaining medicine and anti-biotics. She is being kept inside to keep her warm and you she is slowly getting better and has got more energy. 

Due to me living in a nosey villiage where everyone knows everything I found out the rabbit had been starved then thrown out when the owners didn't know what to do with it. (The claws were very long and not worn down so it had not been out of it's cage long before I found her). 

What an earth is wrong with some people, it's a case of animal neglect and just because it's only a rabbit no doubt the woman will carry on getting pets (I'll carry on rescuing them) and nothing will be done to stop her! 

I will be keeping a very close eye on where the rabbit came from to make sure nothing else suffers.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That bunny is one lucky wee boy/girl!! I am so glad that you found it and took it to the vet. The wee darin' has another go at life now. Thank you so much x


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well done for intervening. Hopefully this poor creature can now have another, fairer, chance at a half decent life.

No, I will never understand some people, either.

Call the RSPCA and report her.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It makes my blood boil when i hear about things like this ,why get animals in the first place only to mistreat them and throw them out like rubbish when they dont want them anymore
I would definitely report this person to the rspca, if you know for sure thats where the poor little thing came from


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

So glad you picked up the little bun, she sounds like a very lucky bun indeed :001_wub:



jaycee05 said:


> It makes my blood boil when i hear about things like this ,why get animals in the first place only to mistreat them and throw them out like rubbish when they dont want them anymore
> I would definitely report this person to the rspca, if you know for sure thats where the poor little thing came from


No point in calling them, now the bun is out of immediate danger the RSPCA won't want to know, in fact it would have been hard enough to get them out if the bun was still in the situation :incazzato:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> So glad you picked up the little bun, she sounds like a very lucky bun indeed :001_wub:
> 
> No point in calling them, now the bun is out of immediate danger the RSPCA won't want to know, in fact it would have been hard enough to get them out if the bun was still in the situation :incazzato:


My friend reported a friend of her friend to the rspca, for having two buns living an inch deep in their own faeces, no hay, overgrown claws, never let out etc, and because they weren't horrendously underweight they didn't want to know. So i have little faith in the rspca & rabbits. :angry:


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

well done you! at least there are still ppl like you out there to care enough to help it 
my faith in humanity is really going down ppl just dont seem to care about there actions (or should i say lack of them) its disgusting 
as for the rspca well there not much help nowadays anymore either (i think there over stretched tbh) 
i rang them a few months ago because i found a litter of kittens dumped by a bin on a main road while walking my daughter to nursery,and they told me to put them bk  which of course i didnt.it took them 2 days to collect them even knowing i was amazingly allergic to them.
at least that bun is now in the best possible hands


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Our local RSPCA inspectors are far too overworked to be involved them selves, but they do get a volunteer bunny expert in to advise, support and rehome where necessary, which can make a real difference. Stilll worth a call in case there are other buns there.

Well done for doing what you are doing.

Just a little warning though - as it is now getting colder, it may be hard to put bun back outside until early summer, next year. they soon shed their outside coats to adjust to living in the warm, but don't grow a thick one back so quickly.

Thank heavens for people like you!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow that is disgusting. Thank goodness there are people like you with a heart!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done for rescuing the poor little thing, its landed on its paws with you x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I have so much respect for you, getting this poor bunny to safety.

Sadly, this happens more often than you might think. We've had a few in at the SAA, where people have found them under cars/ trying to shelter under bushes or there's been a few just left behind while people move house.

Totally out of order!  

People get rabbits, thinking they're a nice low maintenance pet. They're not! This soon becomes apparent and they think 'Oh, I'll release it into the wild with the wild bunnies. They'll survive nicely'. No. You're giving the bunny a death sentence, unless someone is so kind to take them in.

Sorry to rant on, but it makes my blood boil! 

Well done again, in doing the right thing  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Rascal was a "stray" when he went into rescue then I got him and we have found 2 (seperately) in our field down the bottom  Angel was found near christmas (and was white, hence the name!) and she was so skinny  She ended up having all sorts of health problems aswell.
The other one went off to a friend of a friend. No-one ever claimed them.


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

It really is wrong, the house where this one came from haven't even bothered to pretend to look for it. Honestly what do people think when they buy these animals it really is beyond me. 
We took this rabbit to our own vet, we had to pay of course but we was worried if we took it to our local blue cross as a homeless rabbit they would just put her to sleep as it's the easier option. 

I'm sure everyone here would have done the same thing.


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

You shouldn't have touched the rabbit to be honest. Who knows what diseases the rabbit's got, and what fatal or severe illness you could have caught by touching it. Hope you wore gloves. I certainly wouldn't want to die early from disease just because I decided to help a rabbit.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

denla said:


> You shouldn't have touched the rabbit to be honest. Who knows what diseases the rabbit's got, and what fatal or severe illness you could have caught by touching it. Hope you wore gloves. I certainly wouldn't want to die early from disease just because I decided to help a rabbit.


How thoughtful of you.

You clearly care an awful lot for your rabbits. First you're willing to risk taking them out on a harness but now you're not willing to help a rabbit in need in case it passed something onto you. Which fatal illness could a rabbit transfer to humans? I can't think of any. Unbelievable :thumbdown:

Sorry, OP, for moving away from the subject. Like I say, I have only respect for your actions- I hope the little bunny continues to improve, keep us updated! x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Very welll done for rescuing bun - you have a good heart. You won't catch anything from bun, but had you already had another of your own, I would have suggested quarantine before they met each other.

Denla has some very unusual opinions, so don't stress.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i bet the bunny is very glad it was you that found him and not someone that would of walked past. 

seems these type of people are growing and us rabbit lovers are spread thin around the population.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

There are some bad people out there.

One of our buns was dumped in a box by the road with its (dead) littermate.
Fortunately, someone checked out the box, saw what was inside, and brought it to the centre. Autumn was far too young to survive even there (he used to fit very nicely in a food bowl), so home he came and home he stayed. He lives inside, and for the first few nights he just lay flat out on a snugglesafe. No energy to do anything else. I wouldn't say he's fighting fit - he was left with respiratory issues, but he is a bouncy, optimistic bunny that loves life.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Summersky said:


> There are some bad people out there.
> 
> One of our buns was dumped in a box by the road with its (dead) littermate.
> Fortunately, someone checked out the box, saw what was inside, and brought it to the centre. Autumn was far too young to survive even there (he used to fit very nicely in a food bowl), so home he came and home he stayed. He lives inside, and for the first few nights he just lay flat out on a snugglesafe. No energy to do anything else. I wouldn't say he's fighting fit - he was left with respiratory issues, but he is a bouncy, optimistic bunny that loves life.


I bet Autumn's thanking his lucky stars that he found you. What a wonderful ending to an awful beginning :001_wub:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

The RSPCA let me rehome Buddy in a 4ft hutch and not enough height in his run to let him stretch properly. I have also lost respect for them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive said before I have also called the RSPCA over a bunny kept on a balcony and so over fed it had a cow pat stuck to its bum. They visited it 3 times to ensure it got veterinary treatment for its swollen and split testicles and to make sure its diet was changed. My alternative option was to bunny nap! 

It is worth doing just to go against that persons record so to speak.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Our local RSPCA centre will only rehome after at least one home visit. They ask for permanent access to 50 square foot, bigger for large buns, with weatherproofing, a cover, and decent mesh.

They also do post adoption visits, and offer outreach support for as long as adopters need it.

But you are right, each branch has different standards, which seems daft. People do complain sometimes about the requirements, but those that really want to adopt, do their best and go through the process.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

denla said:


> You shouldn't have touched the rabbit to be honest. Who knows what diseases the rabbit's got, and what fatal or severe illness you could have caught by touching it. Hope you wore gloves. I certainly wouldn't want to die early from disease just because I decided to help a rabbit.


Really? To be honest this does answer the question 'what is wrong with some people?'.

My Nanna found a puppy under her car years ago in a shopping car park. Luckily my Nanna did the same thing as you, and the dog lived a long and happy life for 16 years. It's just a shame that not all strays get this chance. Have you given him/ her a name yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

denla said:


> You shouldn't have touched the rabbit to be honest. Who knows what diseases the rabbit's got, and what fatal or severe illness you could have caught by touching it. Hope you wore gloves. I certainly wouldn't want to die early from disease just because I decided to help a rabbit.


Ok so I'll play along and ignore the fact that there is NO illness that can be transferred from a rabbit to a human (bar ringworm but that is both fixable and noticeable)...
:Yawn:

You sit on your high horse telling people they shouldn't help animals in need, yet your happy to expose your rabbit to ALL the possible illness the rabbits can pass to another rabbit :idea:

I suggest you have a serious think about your attitude my love, you won't get very far in this world with the one you have at present


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

denla said:


> You shouldn't have touched the rabbit to be honest. Who knows what diseases the rabbit's got, and what fatal or severe illness you could have caught by touching it. Hope you wore gloves. I certainly wouldn't want to die early from disease just because I decided to help a rabbit.


Would you like to be left to die or in pain because no one would help you in case you had some contagious disease? A normal person's reaction would be 'that needs help' not 'I wonder what illnesses it has'. If I see an injured animal I wouldn't think twice about helping it. I saw a sheepdog run over once after bolting through the farm field and accross the road. I leapt out the car, barely watching the traffic for myself, and went to comfort the dog. It never entered my head that it could have parvo, worms, fleas, etc, all I though was this dog needs help. I have also picked up wild animals (birds, squirrels, rabbits, hedgehogs, mice), and I move any dead ones I find on the roads cos I don't like the thought of them being squashed flat in the tarmac like they never mattered, and guess what? I have never had to go to hospital afterwards, never had some horrible rash and I'm still here.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Would you like to be left to die or in pain because no one would help you in case you had some contagious disease? A normal person's reaction would be 'that needs help' not 'I wonder what illnesses it has'. If I see an injured animal I wouldn't think twice about helping it. I saw a sheepdog run over once after bolting through the farm field and accross the road. I leapt out the car, barely watching the traffic for myself, and went to comfort the dog. It never entered my head that it could have parvo, worms, fleas, etc, all I though was this dog needs help. I have also picked up wild animals (birds, squirrels, rabbits, hedgehogs, mice), and I move any dead ones I find on the roads cos I don't like the thought of them being squashed flat in the tarmac like they never mattered, and guess what? I have never had to go to hospital afterwards, never had some horrible rash and I'm still here.


talking to yourself is the first sign of madness


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> talking to yourself is the first sign of madness


Maybe you should go to Specsavers then, because I was very clearly responding to a comment


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Maybe you should go to Specsavers then, because I was very clearly responding to a comment


well my appointment card came through yesterday, you have reminded me that i need to ring them.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> well my appointment card came through yesterday, you have reminded me that i need to ring them.


At least I've done something useful then


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Let's not hijack the thread guys - at least this bunny will be OK, because someone cared, so well done to the OP.

The worst risk to rescuing him would have been a bite or a scratch, but the OP was prepared to risk that.

At least this bun won't end up starving somewhere, or become another homeless bun in a rescue desperately seeking a home.

Not everyone is a good samaritan, but it's good to know that there are kind, caring people out there.


----------

